# Digital Timer Gurus Please Help!



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

One of my analog timers failed over the weekend so I picked up one of these at Home Depot - IT's a GE Digital Heavy Duty Timer:










I am confused by the directions.... I setup the timer to go on at 1700 (5:00PM)and off at 2030 (8:30PM). The current time is 1345 (1:45PM). When I plugged it in the light was on. It should not turn on until 1730 (5:30PM).... Why would that happen?

But wait there is more.... The manual override button has the following options:

ON= Always ON
OFF = Always OFF
AUTO ON = Timer is ON and ON/OFF program is activated
AUTO OFF = Timer is OFF and ON/OFF program is activated

Maybe I am just not understanding the AUTO ON and AUTO OFF feature. What is the difference here. Should the default setting be:

AUTO OFF = Timer is OFF and ON/OFF program is activated?

I am an old geezer so please cut me some slack on these new fangled devices.

TIA

Ed


----------



## snafu (Oct 9, 2004)

i have several of these, and you are right about them being a little confusing. i try to think of the AUTO (scheduler) and ON/OFF (relay) features as independent functions. my interpretation is as follows:

the ON and OFF states are pretty clear. 

ON-> relay is on
OFF-> relay is off

When you add the AUTO to them, it activates the scheduler. So at the next scheduled event, the timer will execute as you have specified. if it's already ON, then it'll stay on. the scheduler will only doing something on the next state transition. well, that's the way i think it operates. 

AUTO-ON-> relay is on, scheduler is on
AUTO-OFF-> relay is off, scheduler is on


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, just set it to plain Auto, and set it on auto for everything. Mine i have to go through all of them and set it auto


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I think I know what you're talking about when you say "AUTO ON" and "AUTO OFF." I was confused by that when I started using digital timers. Basically, if you are tweaking the settings during the time when the lights are *off*, you will leave the timer on the AUTO OFF setting. This means it is set to auto, and right now the lights are meant to be off. But if you were in the middle of the lights-on period, then you would leave the timer on AUTO ON. 

On my timers, it cycles from ON > AUTO ON > OFF > AUTO OFF. Is that what you were talking about? Or am I blathering?


----------



## smp (Dec 6, 2009)

I just picked up 6 of these from our local HF store. 4 for me, 2 for the wife. 

Same sequence. On/Auto/Off/Auto.

I like having the red indicator light showing what's "ON".

Makes me think they all use the same "chip", just different "packaging".


----------



## Justshoe (Aug 17, 2008)

Ive had a few of these goofy digital ones too. But these guys seem to have already hit the nail on the head with what the issue is.

Although if interested take a look at the analog ones at Harbor Freight they use push down pins for on and off instead of a single peg that way if it doesnt hit the others will catch. I had lots of issues with the other style not turning on and off. These are also dual outlet...great if you need a co2 solenoid along with lights.
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=40148


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

snafu said:


> i have several of these, and you are right about them being a little confusing. i try to think of the AUTO (scheduler) and ON/OFF (relay) features as independent functions. my interpretation is as follows:
> 
> the ON and OFF states are pretty clear.
> 
> ...


OK I think I get it...



Nue said:


> Yes, just set it to plain Auto, and set it on auto for everything. Mine i have to go through all of them and set it auto


There is no AUTO setting on these....just AUTO ON and AUTO OFF



Church said:


> I think I know what you're talking about when you say "AUTO ON" and "AUTO OFF." I was confused by that when I started using digital timers. Basically, if you are tweaking the settings during the time when the lights are *off*, you will leave the timer on the AUTO OFF setting. This means it is set to auto, and right now the lights are meant to be off. But if you were in the middle of the lights-on period, then you would leave the timer on AUTO ON.
> 
> On my timers, it cycles from ON > AUTO ON > OFF > AUTO OFF. Is that what you were talking about? Or am I blathering?


I was blathering when I set it up! LOL!

But I think you and SNAFU got it right...at least it makes sense logically. I will see at 1730 and 2030 this evening. Right now I have it set to AUTO OFF because when I set it up and plugged it in the lights were on. So I set it to AUTO OFF and the lights went off. So if they come on at 1730 and go off at 2030 it should be OK. 



smp said:


> I just picked up 6 of these from our local HF store. 4 for me, 2 for the wife.
> 
> Same sequence. On/Auto/Off/Auto.
> 
> ...


Yeah a red LED on mine would be nice!



Justshoe said:


> Ive had a few of these goofy digital ones too. But these guys seem to have already hit the nail on the head with what the issue is.
> 
> Although if interested take a look at the analog ones at Harbor Freight they use push down pins for on and off instead of a single peg that way if it doesnt hit the others will catch. I had lots of issues with the other style not turning on and off. These are also dual outlet...great if you need a co2 solenoid along with lights.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=40148


I have one of those already but I need to make the move to digital becuase when I do a water change I shut everything off at a switch on the wall. So I need a battery backup so that the timer doesn't loose time. I also think that the analog timers can not handle loss of power too well or at least not on a frequent basis.

I do use a similar timer on my main banks of lights which never gets turned off. I like the fact that the tabs are more accurate timewise but I do not like that I can not turn off the lights manually once the timer switches on. At least that is the way mine works.

Thanks for all your help guys! You're the best!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

EdTheEdge said:


> There is no AUTO setting on these....just AUTO ON and AUTO OFF


Oh, opps. lol. Well i have no idea then. Is confusing!


----------

